# installing a tach



## therookie (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm trying to install a tach on my sentra, I checked out the site that explains how to install it on a 200sx, but I cant find the blue wire with the orange strip to connect the green wire to. Is there another wire I can run the green wire to?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

http://tech.ninety-9.com

Are you doing a 200sx cluster install or an aftermarket tach. I'm not sure if that blue/orange wire is to be used with an aftermarket tach. Anyway, the blue wire is behind the radio. In some models, the blue wire is on the passenger side (as pictured on the site) on other models, it's on the opposite side near the gas petal.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

therookie said:


> I'm trying to install a tach on my sentra, I checked out the site that explains how to install it on a 200sx, but I cant find the blue wire with the orange strip to connect the green wire to. Is there another wire I can run the green wire to?



its easily located behind the head unit of the car on a white clip


----------



## therookie (Dec 28, 2004)

*the tach*

I dont have a factory tach on my car, so I am installing an after market tach


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

red-power, put it to something that only has power when the key is turned, black-neg, any ground. white-lights you can either hook it upto your headlights or your dimmer, green-there is a green wire coming off the distribator just tap into that


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> red-power, put it to something that only has power when the key is turned, black-neg, any ground. white-lights you can either hook it upto your headlights or your dimmer, green-there is a green wire coming off the distribator just tap into that



Exactly.. that green wire coming off the distributor is the one I used this weekend to install my HUD (tach & speedo) for my B14, Justin's Blue w/Orange works just for Cluster Tachs.


----------



## therookie (Dec 28, 2004)

*thanx*

I'll try it tonight


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> red-power, put it to something that only has power when the key is turned, black-neg, any ground. white-lights you can either hook it upto your headlights or your dimmer, green-there is a green wire coming off the distribator just tap into that


This is what i did. Make sure your connections are good or else your tach signal will be weak and believe me it sucks


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

when i installed my tach i tapped directly into the wire coming out of the distributor, it was just easier.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I also reccomend using the wire they are talking about at the distributor (coil negative). I tried to use the one coming from the ecu but it did not work on my car. Just be sure to tape up the connection good to try and keep out corrosion.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

jer28 said:


> I also reccomend using the wire they are talking about at the distributor (coil negative). I tried to use the one coming from the ecu but it did not work on my car. Just be sure to tape up the connection good to try and keep out corrosion.


yap, i did it like over a year and a half ago and ive had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Tapped the distributor and I'm going seven years no problem.


----------



## timothyc1234 (Oct 14, 2003)

i tapped the distributor about 8 months ago now, no problems yet. my light was a bitch lol, ok i installed it in the dimmer, and get this, when i would turn the dimmer up, the lights in the dash would come up, and the light in the tach would go down. reversing the dimmer dial would make a reverse problem, dash lights off, tach light on. i just wired it into the light switch wire and made it come on with the headlights instead of fighting with the dimmer switch.


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

*i tried and it sorta workd*

I tapped into the green distributor wire and the tach reads the rpms but the reading is wrong...my mechanic siad that im idling at around 750 but the tach says 1400....any reason why..maybe defected tach of the wire im using..?!?!?!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

SteppinRazor said:


> I tapped into the green distributor wire and the tach reads the rpms but the reading is wrong...my mechanic siad that im idling at around 750 but the tach says 1400....any reason why..maybe defected tach of the wire im using..?!?!?!


is yoru tach calibrated for a 4 cyl car? The tach I had in my b14 was calibarted for a v-8, and you cut a wire loop for a v-6 or anther wire loop for a 4 cyl.


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> is yoru tach calibrated for a 4 cyl car? The tach I had in my b14 was calibarted for a v-8, and you cut a wire loop for a v-6 or anther wire loop for a 4 cyl.


I have a sunpro tach and it is set to the 4 cyl setting as per the instructions. The reading is still off by about 700 rpms though?


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

:banana: :banana:


SteppinRazor said:


> I have a sunpro tach and it is set to the 4 cyl setting as per the instructions. The reading is still off by about 700 rpms though?


maybe u need the tach adapter check in the tach paper enclosed with the tach

look for the sentra and it will tell you if you need an adapter

the adapter runs about 35 bucks and problem fixed


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

SteppinRazor said:


> I tapped into the green distributor wire and the tach reads the rpms but the reading is wrong...my mechanic siad that im idling at around 750 but the tach says 1400....any reason why..maybe defected tach of the wire im using..?!?!?!



after hearing that, is it reading DOUBBLE? When you drive around does it seem to be doubble the actul reading? 

on my air-fuel managment system its doing this right now, it worked just fine forever, but I have no idea whats up with it. I'll keep you informed if I can figure out whats going on with it.


----------



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey I got a 96 Sentra GXE and I am currently in the process of installing an aftermarket tachometer, I got everything hooked up correctly, I just had a problem with the green wire. I hooked it up to the negative side of the coil, the car would idle at 1000 RPM's when I gave it gas the RPM's would drop, so I checked the connections everything was hooked up correctly, so then I assumed the tachometer was defective, so I went back to Autozone and got another one. I haven't tried to hook it up yet because I am waiting to see if anyone could tell me where the green wire goes thanks.


----------



## twizted_ninja420 (Dec 19, 2005)

hey i was wandering if you could put a SE-R cluster in a '94 XE?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

twizted_ninja420 said:


> hey i was wandering if you could put a SE-R cluster in a '94 XE?


a bit off topic but I'll be nice.

The answer is yes, however as far as wires matching up and the tach being accurate (the se-r revs higher) that I'm not sure about.

do a search, I know its been covered. "ninty9" is the one that you want to find a responce from.

I'd serach for "instrument cluster" and his name.


----------



## twizted_ninja420 (Dec 19, 2005)

thanx again, and i thought i'd ask because someone asked if they were installing a cluster or after market :cheers:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

twizted_ninja420 said:


> thanx again, and i thought i'd ask because someone asked if they were installing a cluster or after market :cheers:


he was just wanting to put an aftermarket tach in. Like I said, you'd be best off with a ga cluster with a tach instaed of the sr just for the ease of it.


----------



## twizted_ninja420 (Dec 19, 2005)

yea i was gonna just put a little one in the lower left of the windshield but i kinda wanted a sleeper, oh well i'll go with the after market


----------



## setnra_bitch (Jul 12, 2005)

hey question i wanted to for a long time install the gauge pod from an se-r or even 200sx into my gxe. anyone know if the wires would mount up properly, like if nissan only disconnected the tach wires and tapped it up inside. i have a 97 by the way.


----------



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

therookie said:


> I'm trying to install a tach on my sentra, I checked out the site that explains how to install it on a 200sx, but I cant find the blue wire with the orange strip to connect the green wire to. Is there another wire I can run the green wire to?


Hey I am running into the same problem as you. Also I can't figure out where to hook up the white wire, I pulled the dimmer switch out but couldn't make the light come on. Also I plan to hook the red wire up the the battery do you think that's a smart move thanks.


----------

